# New homes , tribute to the ole man thread, pics needed.



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gettin near the one year anniversary of Dads passing, wanted to do something different, so I'll start with some pics I have of him over the years & mix in his trains at there new homes, only have a few stills so far, so if you guys put anything into action or on your layouts (even accessories)feel free to post em up here or PM a link to them to me & I'll add them in. 
I guess I'll start back around the 40's, earliest I have around at this time.
I will start with trains, his early setup.........


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That was back when they made trains


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Last year a few months after he passed we were looking for his purple heart, I remember that and few ribbons he had stashed in, yes a cigar box 
he didn't smoke em but had a lot of his stuff in those boxes, anyway my Mom contacted the congressman around the block & he said he would look into getting a replacement, a while later she got a call , they wanted to come over & present the medal to her, so I made it there & we got quite the surprise, he not only got that but quite a few others & did a history on his service, we were well overwhelmed to say the least.
Press release.............

BOB TURNER
MEMBER OF CONGRESS
9TH DISTRICT, NEW YORK
2104 Rayburn House Office Building
Washington, D.C. 20515
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: CONTACT:
May 22, 2012 Trey Stapleton (202) 225-6616
Turner Makes House Call To Deliver WWII Awards To Widow
Visits Home Of Anita Hucke To Replace Purple Heart & Present Bronze Star Medal
New York – Ozone Park resident Anita Hucke was overwhelmed this morning when she answered the door. Congressman Bob Turner (NY-09) was standing on her front stoop with eight medals and commendations on behalf of her late husband, World War II veteran Charles V. Hucke, seven more than she was anticipating.
“Just as our veterans go above and beyond the call of duty to protect us, it is our duty to go above and beyond to honor their service properly. Mr. Hucke was shot and wounded during battle and continued to fight. His actions during numerous battles warrant all of the recognition in the world,” Turner said.
Towards the end of March, Mrs. Hucke contacted Turner’s office to help obtain a replacement Purple Heart Medal that her husband was awarded for injuries sustained on September 11th, 1944 in France. The Congressman’s office was not only able to get the replacement medal, but his office also verified Mr. Hucke’s entitlement to a Bronze Star Medal for meritorious achievement in ground combat during the Northern France Campaign, as well as the Good Conduct Medal; American Campaign Medal; Europe-African-Middle Eastern Campaign Medal with 2 bronze stars; World War II Victory Medal; Combat Infantry Badge 1st Award; and Honorable Service Lapel Button WWII.
Turner, a veteran himself and a member of the House Committee on Veterans’ Affairs, has made it point to help veterans receive proper acknowledgment for their service.
“Having the opportunity to honor one of my fellow veterans for his or her service is a highlight of this job. I was honored to sit with Mrs. Hucke and her son and present each medal,” he said.
Mrs. Hucke and her son, Richard, were overjoyed by the unexpected medals and commendations as well as the time Congressman Turner took to explain each one.
“He was very kind to me. It was very heartwarming that he took so much time explaining everything to me and really expressing his sorrow as if he knew my husband. My son and I were extremely surprised because we didn’t know about it. My husband wasn’t the kind of guy who would talk about
what he went through in the service,” Mrs. Hucke said of finding out about the additional medals she would be receiving. “In his last days, all of a sudden, he would say I was shot in the war. Don’t forget my husband was a very young man when he was hurt. Now, when I think of all the things they went through, it means so much that Congressman Turner took the time to come present this to me.”

Here he is getting the purple heart











The medals that they presented to my mother.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The Pere marquette over at norgales place.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Cab foward at Bucks place.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Here they are on their way to a long future together.










A tad later in life ,at His Moms 100th birthday


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The UP4-8-4 again at norgales place.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The last still I have so far, the LIRR set at LIRR Guys House.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a heartwarming tribute, Cuda ... nicely done. I'm sure your Dad's smiling from up above.

TJ


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the story Cuda nicely done.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got these pics in from shaygetz, he did an amazing job of getting them back into premium condition, thanks Shay. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I hope this keeps growing, as I go through old pics & stuff I can add those in,I have a couple of in action vidios I'll put the links up to.
Coupman, a pic of the lumber load cars will fit in nicely(hint hint) in the middle of a consist or parked near our twin lumber sheds, or any way you like for that matter.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the NYcentral over at bucks place. ...............
He had this thing on dcc & sound the same day he got it:thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngrTzZKjmZg


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The UP 4-8-4 at norgales place takin it up the mountain...........

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff287/norgale/BGCguardrailsandvideos016_zps7b533076.mp4


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Here they are with their first grand child, my oldest, he's 31 now.










& my youngest, their last grand child, he's 17 now.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The seaboard coast at grabbems.................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7OLBiiZRZ0


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

What an honor to be a part of your looking back with your Dad. It's a joy to know that a modeler's work & efforts will be carried on & appreciated by so many. Thank you Rusty for sharing & allowing us to be a part of that. Here is your Dad's B&O Extended Wood Chip Hopper. Something to know wood chip hoppers were never directly behind the loco because of the possibility of a spark causing a fire. If it had to be close to the loco they would place empties between. This one is empty so I guess I'm OK 










Thanks Rusty!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you,for giving it a good home, that scenery is really nice, great job there.Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Go back to the displays which I put up when I first joined , they are at least 10 years old, had to be after his friend & partner in trains passed away because some of his trains are on display.I can't remember what year he started packing them up & asking me to take them, must be at least 6 or 7 years now, many times the last few years he told me to sell em, they would probably still be in storage if my friend locally didn't start me sorting through them.Glad to say now that I still have a really awsome collection left to work with & hope to get some kind of display set up to show them.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just lookin those over again, some things I never found, looks like 3 GG1's on the 3rd shelf of the short display & a trolly on the top shelf, only found 1 gg1 & no trolleys, on the other shelf I don't think I saw that smaller blue pass set down low. wonder if some of the stuff went to the train club he belonged to.
A lot of the freight cars are not on the display to, 76 cars, beer cars, the super bowl set, a lot of the older smaller box cars,I guess he out grew even those massive casses.
It was fun checking em out again. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a shop of The Byrds (tryin for a brooklyn accent there)
On the roof of the brownstone in brooklyn.


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Rich, this is a great thread! Looks like a wonderful family you have there. I am truly honored to be a tiny part of the story. Your dads trains have found some excellent homes, and I'm sure he is loving it. If your looking to the Brooklyn accent, I think it would be pronounced "boids", this coming from a Brooklyn boy


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea! I think I ended up with a british rock group! :laugh: Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

With my "little" guys over the years, you'll see the reason for the quotes in a sec! 










a few years later, #3 still not born yet.










& maybe ten years or so after that, the baby is now bout 6'2"
still a tad shy of his older brothers.Now dad was bout 5'10' or so, but may have lost a couple by this time.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got this in, Grabbem has spruced her up nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

This is the last 027 Lionel set in the immediate family, when my kids were young I bought an HO starter set to put under the tree, in telling Dad about it He said,hang on a sec, I have a lionel set, it will hold up better under the stress of kids. I'll trade you for the HO, so thats how I got it, sometime around the mid 80's.Under my tree since, till the last few years when I just wasn't feeling much like Christmas
My oldest asked for one of Dads HO sets for his tree, I made him the same offer, so next Christmas it will go to the next generation, hopefully to one of his, or his brothers kids from there!  Rich


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

stop it your getting to me ...... nice tribute


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a teriffic testimonial to your fathers service Rich. I can well imagine how proud you and your mother are for his service and the recognition that he certainly deserved.
Thanks for posting the pictures. pete


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Amazing photos Rusty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Spent the early part of the day at Moms, took apart the 8x2 table , dug through some more photos & talked over old times, new times too! 
here's a shot of thearmy stuff in the dining room.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some vintage army stuff


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

He's driving the jeep, noteven sure he's in the other one, scanned em together, can't rotate half a pic, sorry


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Hard to think of him as a kid, but here's the off time shananigins(as they would say)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more of the old trains, first my older brother in the house in brooklyn.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Then his younger brother in the apt, still brooklyn, but the other side of the street was Queens, he's workin on getting there.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

And the last for now, a pick of the layout going up in the new house in queens,Mom's still there at the ole homestead.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Still trying to figgure out how he got to that back corner, there's a built in bar to the left along the back wall? 
maybe he held me by my feet upside down & I did the work.:laugh:


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> He's driving the jeep, noteven sure he's in the other one, scanned em together, can't rotate half a pic, sorry


Those 2 trucks in the upper pics are studebaker 1 1/2 ton trucks


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice Rusty. Thanks for sharing your memories with us....Enjoying it.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got these in from CSXman dave, thanks, they look right at home,Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found another shot of the old trains, looks like he went western this year.


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

It is a honor to now own a few of your dads collection.I to lost my dad 6 months ago and know what your feeling.I dont have a layout yet but when i do I'll be sure to post up some pics. Someday my grandchildren will enjoy them the way his did. Thanx again. TOM


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I too am proud to have a few of your dads trains, they will allways be in my home. I really like the job he did on this car. May have something to do with me doing turbine an generator mantiance in power plants for the last 12 years but I really like this car.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:It fits right in with your power plant theme.:thumbsup:
Thats why I was digging around the motors, I liked it too, gonna try & make something like it, may have to hit up some of my work motors to get an armature that size, sooner or later I'll find something. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, the ten wheel set I found is now back in operation on chattams 2-10-4.
I never saw this engine, now at least I know what they came off & that they saved a project!:thumbsup: thanks for the pic, Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yesterday it was one year since he left us, wanted to do something on the post but came up empty, at least I was with one of my sisters, took a ride over to fix a leaky pipe for her & just hung out a while after, called mom later & see seemed ok, had to be a tough day for her.
Well what brought me back here now was an update from grabbem, he finished the undecorated switcher & did a fine job of it if I do say so myself. 
here it is.........


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks bud... I found out after work that my granny's < yep still call her that! Brother passed away last night.. Refused being in a nursing home... Military funeral in Mass Friday for him.. She is the last one of her Irish clan..

Btw my daughter made claim to the New Haven..


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to here that, it's rough to see all the follks you grew up under leaving us, I guess soon I'll be the grandpa & the kids can play with two generations of trains!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Grabbem comes in again, tiny items, but there back on the track, there's actually a couple of them but 1 will give you the idea! 
Snow plows I found a little jar full of, nice job !


----------

